# Water Jumping



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

How is this going to turn out? - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> nice!


Thanks for watching...have a big ride coming up. Should be some enthusiastic action involved....haha


----------

